# Keep or sell??



## Canon_Wisconsin (Feb 28, 2013)

I have a nifty fifty and am debating selling... or should I keep it? The other lenses I have in my bag (which all fit perfectly): Canon 135L f/2, Canon 85 f/1.8, Tamron 28 - 75 f/2.8, and Tokina 16-28 f/2.8. I feel as though the Tamron is a sharper lens than the 50mm, and it covers that range. Will I regret selling it? Part of me says, "keep it... it was a good deal and you won't make much on it anyway" (paid $84 for it new in 2009) and the other part of me says, "you'll never use it now that you have the 85 and the 135, which are better portrait lenses anyway".

Shooting with a 5D Mark II, if it matters. I do 90% portrait photography, mixed in with some landscape and macro (flowers and stuff).


----------



## robbymack (Feb 28, 2013)

Keep it. It's not worth the hassle of selling it for the $60 or so it's worth. I still bust mine out from time to time, maybe twice a year usually family events when I just want something light for a few quick snapshots.


----------



## Dick (Feb 28, 2013)

Yeah, it's not worth much so why bother going through the trouble of selling it? I have one too somewhere and I'm pretty sure I'll never use it again. I still don't think it makes sense to sell it. Maybe as a part of a lot or something...


----------



## Canon_Wisconsin (Feb 28, 2013)

True, true... valid points. It's not like I need that little bit of money. Okay, I will keep it. Just out of my bag, and if I need it, it's up on the shelf.


----------



## Random Orbits (Feb 28, 2013)

Canon_Wisconsin said:


> True, true... valid points. It's not like I need that little bit of money. Okay, I will keep it. Just out of my bag, and if I need it, it's up on the shelf.



If you use something like LightRoom, take a look and see how many shots are taken at 50mm with your zoom and how many are taken with your 85 at f/1.8 or nearly wide open. If you don't use the zoom much at 50mm or if you don't use the 85 much at large apertures, then sell your nifty fifty. However, if you do use 50mm a lot and/or like the 85 wide open, then it might be that you just don't like the nifty fifty. At that point, it might be worth considering upgrading at that focal length.


----------



## EOBeav (Feb 28, 2013)

You could always keep it and send me the 135mm f/2L.


----------



## Canon_Wisconsin (Feb 28, 2013)

Random Orbits said:


> If you use something like LightRoom, take a look and see how many shots are taken at 50mm with your zoom and how many are taken with your 85 at f/1.8 or nearly wide open. If you don't use the zoom much at 50mm or if you don't use the 85 much at large apertures, then sell your nifty fifty. However, if you do use 50mm a lot and/or like the 85 wide open, then it might be that you just don't like the nifty fifty. At that point, it might be worth considering upgrading at that focal length.



That's a good idea. I use Adobe Camera Raw/CS5. I could go through my RAW images and take a look-see. 



EOBeav said:


> You could always keep it and send me the 135mm f/2L.



If I could send you one, I would.  It's so nice. It's really too bad it arrived in winter as I'm dying to get out with it. Soon!!


----------



## silicosick (Feb 28, 2013)

LOVE my Tammy 28-75 f/2.8 on my MkII! Great lens for the $$!


----------



## Drizzt321 (Feb 28, 2013)

Canon_Wisconsin said:


> EOBeav said:
> 
> 
> > You could always keep it and send me the 135mm f/2L.
> ...



What's stopping you from getting out and using it? If the snow is 5 feet up over the door and you need to climb out the window to shovel out...alright, I understand. But otherwise? Why not? Winter can be very beautiful!


----------



## tcmatthews (Feb 28, 2013)

I don't think it is worth selling unless you need to sell a camera with at least one lens. I hardly ever use mine paired with the Tamron it is really only useful from f 1.8 to 2.8 stepped down any farther the my Tamron appears sharper. That said it is not worth it for me to sale it. 

I am really looking forward to a new 50mm if they ever get around to it.


----------



## Canon_Wisconsin (Feb 28, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> Canon_Wisconsin said:
> 
> 
> > EOBeav said:
> ...



Full-time job during the day and when I get home, it's crap lighting. Also, it's cloudy and dreary every day. Soon, daylight savings time kicks in so I'll have time to play after work. And spring/summer/fall is my busy time. I just got the 135 on Tuesday.  I do agree that winter can be beautiful!! I have 3 kids (5, 3, and 18 mos) so it makes going out to take some pictures somewhat chaotic but definitely not impossible.


----------



## emag (Mar 1, 2013)

Get some extension tubes for it.


----------



## RS2021 (Mar 1, 2013)

A 50mm prime of some kind is good to have even if it is only for occasional use. Granted f/1.8 is not that fast compared to f/2.8 zooms you have but still the nifty fifty is a crisp prime.

135L is a great performer indoors even is somewhat tight places... tight framing,while clearly a challenge, can produce some great pictures indoors.


----------



## RLPhoto (Mar 1, 2013)

Keep it. If your 85mm fails, you'd have the 50mm as a backup and it doesn't weigh anything.


----------



## Hillsilly (Mar 1, 2013)

Sell it. You don't use it. You're not going to use it. What's the point of having it?

Use the proceeds to buy a 40mm f/2.8. It will look prettier on your shelf.


----------



## ishdakuteb (Mar 1, 2013)

well... if you would like to keep it, then you can use it as macro lens  all you have to do is to pay additional around 5 buck for reserve ring: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ee0vHORA74


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 1, 2013)

Canon_Wisconsin said:


> I have a nifty fifty and am debating selling... or should I keep it? The other lenses I have in my bag (which all fit perfectly): Canon 135L f/2, Canon 85 f/1.8, Tamron 28 - 75 f/2.8, and Tokina 16-28 f/2.8. I feel as though the Tamron is a sharper lens than the 50mm, and it covers that range. Will I regret selling it? Part of me says, "keep it... it was a good deal and you won't make much on it anyway" (paid $84 for it new in 2009) and the other part of me says, "you'll never use it now that you have the 85 and the 135, which are better portrait lenses anyway".
> 
> Shooting with a 5D Mark II, if it matters. I do 90% portrait photography, mixed in with some landscape and macro (flowers and stuff).



If you don't use it, sell it and get an f/1.4 or 1.2...or if you want to stay cheap and lightweight, try the 40mm f/2.8 pancake lens.

I sold my 50 1.8 last year, I don't miss it much. I now have a Voigtlander, which I like a whole lot more. It cost a lot more though, but not much more than the Canon f/1.4.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 1, 2013)

Canon_Wisconsin said:


> I have a nifty fifty and am debating selling... or should I keep it? The other lenses I have in my bag (which all fit perfectly): Canon 135L f/2, Canon 85 f/1.8, Tamron 28 - 75 f/2.8, and Tokina 16-28 f/2.8. I feel as though the Tamron is a sharper lens than the 50mm, and it covers that range. Will I regret selling it? Part of me says, "keep it... it was a good deal and you won't make much on it anyway" (paid $84 for it new in 2009) and the other part of me says, "you'll never use it now that you have the 85 and the 135, which are better portrait lenses anyway".
> 
> Shooting with a 5D Mark II, if it matters. I do 90% portrait photography, mixed in with some landscape and macro (flowers and stuff).


Keep it ... it will serve as a back up lens ... also, as you said that by selling it "you won't make much on it anyway" ... besides if/when you want to do some video in low light (at that focal length) it will come in really handy. Over a period of 6 years I had three Canon 50 f/1.8 lenses, the only reason I don't have any of them now is coz I gave them away as a "free gift bundle" to "enhance" the sale of my Canon 400D, 500D & 7D. So keep it, if for nothing else one day it will come in handy when you want to sell some of your other gear.


----------



## CanNotYet (Mar 1, 2013)

Hehe, lot's of advice in both directions. As expected. My thinking is: can you find another use for it, if it is not used on your main camera? Like someone said, macro could be one use, use on a backup/travel/throwaway body could be another, and testing out with adapters for MFT/Nikon/Sony etc. could be a third.

If you can NOT think of another use for it, and you KNOW it will not be used, give it as a present to someone you like with a Canon body. It will help their photography a lot. Saves you the hassle of selling it too...


----------



## Skirball (Mar 1, 2013)

ishdakuteb said:


> well... if you would like to keep it, then you can use it as macro lens  all you have to do is to pay additional around 5 buck for reserve ring:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ee0vHORA74



This is all I use mine for. I got a cheap 52/58 reversing ring for a couple bucks and I pop it on the end of my 100mm. Bam! 2X.

I see the price is over $100 again on Amazon, but I still don't see what you could get for it used. I want to say I paid $80 for mine new.


----------



## Canon_Wisconsin (Mar 2, 2013)

Wow, I never knew about the reversing ring. Neat!

I think I'll just keep it. I am not looking to get a different 50mm, because the 85 does what I need for portraiture, and the Tamron is a good walk-around lens, and it's sharp to boot.

Thank you all for the input!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 2, 2013)

ishdakuteb said:


> well... if you would like to keep it, then you can use it as macro lens  all you have to do is to pay additional around 5 buck for reserve ring:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ee0vHORA74


+1


----------



## Jim K (Mar 2, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:
 

> Keep it ... it will serve as a back up lens ... also, as you said that by selling it "you won't make much on it anyway" ... besides if/when you want to do some video in low light (at that focal length) it will come in really handy. Over a period of 6 years I had three Canon 50 f/1.8 lenses, the only reason I don't have any of them now is coz I gave them away as a "free gift bundle" to "enhance" the sale of my Canon 400D, 500D & 7D. So keep it, if for nothing else one day it will come in handy when you want to sell some of your other gear.


+1 
Might also be a good lens to take to the beach.

I still have my 50D & 28-135 kit lens. Couldn't get that much for it (not enough for a small L lens) and thought if I took a trip it would be a good backup body just in case.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 4, 2013)

Jim K said:


> I still have my 50D & 28-135 kit lens. Couldn't get that much for it (not enough for a small L lens)


Where do you live? ... coz in the Middle East you can get about $1000 for that combo ... enough to buy 24-105L or the 17-40L


----------



## Canon_Wisconsin (Mar 5, 2013)

Thank you, everyone, for the responses. I think I will keep it because it would probably be a good length lens to throw on when I finally decide to try out the video on my camera (bad, I know! But I bought the camera for the still capabilities, and the HD video is just a bonus).


----------



## charlesa (Mar 5, 2013)

Probably not worth selling that one off, but a nifty fifty has its name for a reason.


----------

